# Toshiba 32C12OU as a monitor



## themessy1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just bought this TV to use as a computer monitor/TV and I cant figure out what the resolution should be in Windows. The problem I am having is text looks absolutely terrible, like small lines running through it...

Does anyone know anything that could help? Or maybe a suggestion on which TV would make the best monitor? I just bought this today and can easily take it back.

I have it hooked up to my video card (Radeon 4870) with an HDMI to DVI converter.

Thanks!


----------

